# Archaelogy in Wales benefits from drought



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2013)

I wonder how many other areas took advantage of the hot weather to do aerial surveys?
BBC News - Hot summer unearths Roman discoveries in Wales


----------



## Gramm838 (Aug 10, 2013)

I bet we find that there were far more settlements - whether military or civilian - than we have records for, and maybe a lot more will come to light in the coming years


----------

